

Thin Film Turns Any Surface Into a Touchscreen - araneae
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/02/thin-film-touchscreen/

======
gte910h
Inaccurate title: Thin _Bendable_ transparent film allows input over any
surface.

All a touch screen is a piece of touch glass over a screen....

Touch glass already exists, the newsworthy bit is that it is bendable.

~~~
sparky
Inaccurate pedantry: _Imprecise_ title: Thin _Bendable_ transparent film
allows input over any surface.

</tongue in cheek>

~~~
gte910h
While it is also imprecise, the fact that the film is only an input surface
means it's also inaccurate. To make a touch _screen_ , you must have a screen.

</since you went there :Op>

I was commenting on both the inaccurate nature of the title as well as the
fact it does not point out the newsworthy, new tech part that HN readers
likely give a crap about.

~~~
sparky
Touche, sir :)

------
wooster
That is pretty cool. Article titles should start distinguishing between
touchscreen and multi-touch screens, however. The usability of multi-touch
input is, IMO, much better than that of single-touch input (essentially just
mouse emulation), so the differentiation between the two is important. For me,
it's the difference between me caring and not caring.

